# [Solved] Gnome - Opal laesst sich nicht emergen

## Friesi

Hallo,

und schon wieder habe ich ein Problem. Beim installieren von Gnome ist ein Fehler aufgetreten:

```

emerge opal

calculating dependencies ...

.

.

checking SIP protocol .. enabled

checking H.323 protocol ... enabled

checking IAX2 protocol ... disabled

.

.

/usr/include/ptlib/critsec.h:234: 'PAtomicInteger::operator=(const PAtomicInteger&)' is private

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/opal-2.2.8/work/opal-2.2.8/include/sip/sippdu.h:458: error: within this context

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/opal-2.2.8/work/opal-2.2.8/src/sip/sipep.cxx: In member function 'BOOL SIPEndPoint::GetAuthentication(const PString&, SIPAuthentication&)':

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/opal-2.2.8/work/opal-2.2.8/src/sip/sipep.cxx:1995: note: synthesized method 'SIPAuthentication& SIPAuthentication::operator=(const SIPAuthentication&)' first required here

make: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/opal-2.2.8/work/opal-2.2.8/lib/obj_linux_x86_64_n/sipep.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs ....

 *

 * ERROR: net-libs/opal-2.2.8 failed.

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:    Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:     Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:     Called src_compile

 *   opal-2.2.8.ebuild, line 56:    Called die

 *

 * make failed

 * 

```

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Soweit ich gelesen habe, ist SIP Protocol ein Protokoll für IP Telefonie, welche ich nicht benötigen würde.

Die Frage ist, wie "disable" ich das SIP protcol? IAX2 ist ja auch disabled.

Hoffe das mir diesmal jemand helfen kann.

Lg

friesi

----------

## Friesi

 :Question: 

----------

## TheCurse

Mit welchen USE Flags hast du das denn versucht zu emergen? Gib auch mal ein emerge --info

----------

## Friesi

Also Opal wird wie folgt emerged:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ....... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/opal-2.2.8  USE="-debug -noaudio -novideo" 0 kB [0]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

```

Und hier ein emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.3_rc9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 31 Jul 2007 17:50:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi bash_completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dedicated dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd firefox flac fortran gamin gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv icq imlib ipv6 isdnlog jack jpeg jpeg2k ldap libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis wmf xine xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## TheCurse

An der Stelle schiebe ich das mal auf das ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64", gcc 4.2 und glibc 2.6... Bei mir sieht das ansonsten ganz ähnlich aus, bis auf das ich halt nicht unstable fahre, und hier kompiliert er das auch...

----------

## Friesi

Also ich hab jetzt mal versucht,

auf GCC 4.1.2 zurückgestellt. Allerdings ohne Erfolg. Leider kann ich GLIBC nicht downgraden.

Jetzt versuch ich mal das System neu zu bauen, mit GCC 4.1.2.

Wenn das nichts bringt, weiß ich wieder nix mehr was ich noch versuchen könnte :p

Mal sehn  :Smile: 

----------

## Friesi

Anscheinend hattest du recht  :Smile: 

Nachdem ich alles neu kompiliert hab, lässt sich nun auch Opal emergen. Allerdings "hängt" es jetzt beim

emergen von "sound-juicer", mit folgender Meldung:

```

/usr/lib64/libtag.so: undefined reference to `std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::__ostream_insert<char, std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, char const*, long)@GLIBCXX_3.4.9'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [sound-juicer] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.4/work/sound-juicer-2.16.4/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.4/work/sound-juicer-2.16.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1322:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.4/temp/build.log'.

```

Anscheinend hat es wieder was mit der GlibC zutun. Irgend jemand eine Idee?

// EDIT

Habe für sound-juicer wieder zurück auf GCC-4.2.0 gestellt und damit ging das emergen.

Mich wundert zwar, das sowas funktioniert aber anscheinend gehts :>

Lg

----------

